
Crown Sterling sues over being booed at Blackhat - bifrost
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/08/company-accused-of-crypto-snake-oil-sues-black-hat-anonymous-detractors/
======
kadoban
Is this whole thing just an attempt to get their name mentioned as many times
as possible, and hoping that ends up meaning something?

I honestly don't understand what else they could even be attempting.

~~~
csteubs
They're definitely not standing on bedrock as far as the defensibility of
their complaints go, but they may argue that they didn't receive the full
benefit of the time they were entitled to in the sponsorship package. It's
hard to suss out what the intentions are here.

------
bifrost
Oh, here's the complaint for easy reading:

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1e8owdaynxoRWxTckjmQRLTwD1CP...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1e8owdaynxoRWxTckjmQRLTwD1CPRgwTH/view)

------
bradknowles
Apparently they have never heard of the Streisand effect?

